# barium eneme



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

I really would like to know from someone who did the barium test, what they do, and if it hurts, and forhow long need to fast befor doing this? My Dr. wants to do it in the hospital cause I can`t be without any food and liquid hours, I`m collapsing and get hearth racing. So till now I just didn`t did it. He wants to do it for to make sure that I don`t have bowl cancer like many in my family had. it is so scary, but I don`t want to go through all this. They can not do this in a Ultra sound? Please help!!! Ilanit.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Hi, I had a barium enema a week ago. It wasn't exactly fun, but no it did not hurt. I did feel some cramping, but that wasn't even really bad. They can sometimes use air besides the barium though, they did not do this with me. I have heard that using the air can make it more uncomfortable.I had to fast the day before, I could have things like clear soups, clear juices, and clear jello. Then of course I had to do the prep, to completely empty everything out. The day before for me was the worst.The test lasted for me about 15 minutes. I was so scared about that test, but now knowing that I don't have anything other then IBS is a great relief and really worth the test. Good luck!Jennifer


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

Hi Jennifer, thank you so much to telling me about your barium eneme. I feel alittle better now to know it is not so bad. Only when they put air, I had once a clon, that was pwinfull, and they filled me with air. When they did the barium test, did they made xray? Or they put something inside you ? Thanks again. Be well, Ilanit.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Hi again! It is an xray, so thankfully they don't put anything else inside of you. The barium stuff just makes your intestines "glow" on the xray pictures. As soon as they started the barium in me they started taking pictures. A big machine was hovering over me snapping away the whole time. Then after about 5 minutes of that they had me move in different positions and start taking pictures again. I had to lay on my stomach, and on each side. That took the longest, about 10 minutes. Then I laid there for maybe another 5 minutes while they drained some of the barium out.For about 3 days afterwards I saw the white barium in my stools. Which is normal. But it can cause constipation, so on the second day I took a mild laxative to get the rest out of me. That wasn't bad.You'll be okay, I know you can do it! But I also know you'll be nervous about it no matter what I can tell you. Just remember your not alone!!Send me a private message if you need anything!Jennifer


----------



## Raquel85 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello Ilanit2, I had to have a barium enema when I was 15, I was terrified! But for absolutely no reason at all! It's uncomfortable, and awkward, but not too bad. Mostly I just felt like I had to go to the bathroom, so don't worry. The worst part about the whole thing was that I couldn't eat any real food for two days. No worries!


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

thasnk you so much dear Jennifer fro to comfort me. I guess it was it what I did once befor many years ago, but my Gastroantrologic Dr. told me that it was not barium, it can confuse at times.The problem is, they have to do this all when I will be in the hospital with an Ifusion like the other test he did, and till today I don|t know what test it really was. They give me Infusion cause I can|t fast at all, I|m collapsing cause my bad underweight. Yes, it is true, I have severe IBS in a very extreme way my Dr. said. i was really very sick yesterday. What mostly makes my hearth racing is when I have diarrhea and the potassium is going down, it is really dangerous. Today I felt i|m collapsing and that|s it.I had diarrhea like water. So now I have to wait to see my dr. in the hospital another two months. It takes all so long.My heart racing started first time when my ibs started, diarrhea every day for months, 7 months like water, I was diying. Cause I stoped eating by thinking my diarrhea will stop when I don|t eat. I could die, said the diet nurse, not eating, or almost not eating it is dangerous. I have to eat every 1 and a half till two hours alittle, I can|t put much in my tummy, it hurts lots. I have also heart racing when my potassium gets alittle too high, and also after every flue and germ, my immunity system is very low. I have lots of illnesses, was born with most of them, it is horrible.As to the pregnancy, I had heard that some people get better with ibs afther they got children, and others they got worse. It depends on how is everybody|s constitution. Sorry for my bad english, my spelling is not always the best.It is great that your husband feels mostly good and is healthy. When I was married my ex husband was in that time mostly healthy. Bit later he got sick too, but he never understood me. But he has something very different.I wish you all the best and be well. Ilanit.Please keep in toch with me. Thank you.Do you have my email add.- Let me know.


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

Hi Raquel, now I got help from you both, and explainment, thank you. Hope I will have the courage to do it, anyways, it is always making me nervous. I wish you all the best and be well. Ilanit.


----------



## 2young4this (Mar 16, 2002)

I had the BE 3 days ago and mine expierence was just short of a nightmare.I hate to scare anyone who is going to do this but I figure both sides should be shared. The prep was of course horrible, fasting 48 hrs is no fun and the constant D is a pain as well. I thought I was in the clear once it was time for my appoitment but everything that coulda have gone wrong did.The procedure was to be simple as already discribed. There were 2 males behind glass and they were the ones who'd take the x-ray images. Anyway being a female they sent in a lady to inset the enema into me. Thats where the nightmare began. I am a very petite girl, I'm only 19 and wiegh about 95 pds. She tried to insert the normal adult size tube into my rectum to no avail. I should add this really hurt. She tried to jam it into me 3 different times, at this point I am in tears bc of the pain. She just could not get it in. She calls for another lady who tries 3 additional times with no more luck than the previous attempts. They locate a smaller tube and try yet again unsucessfully for about another 10 mins. I tried my best to keep relaxed and breth deeply so that they could get it in but it just wasn't happening. Thats when they summoned a male doctor to try. At this point they're stumped as to why it won't go in. The doctor then inserts his finger into my rectum (!) to make sure there is adequate space to accomadate the tube. They track down another tube designed for chidlren and finally get that tube in. Still in tears from all the thrusting and pain they begin the air pump and fill me with barium. Finally we start the x-ray part. About 4 mins into it the tube slips out covering myself and the tabe with barium. I begin to grow hopeless. Once again we have to start over and insert the tube.Once its in again they tape my bum all over so it doesn't slip out again. This part is uncomfortable but tolerable. Anyway they fionish and they're suppose to drain out the barium but of course, my luck, it slips out. I am forced to just go to the bathroom and get it out myself. I can't begin to explain how much it did hurt, I only hope none of you have this problem.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

2young4this,Oh, that sounds awful. I had one done years ago, and I wasn't much bigger than you are. I do remember them taping the thing to my butt; I didn't have the slipping out problem.Poor thing!


----------



## Cateyes (Aug 2, 2002)

llanit2,I hope not to scare, or discourage you about this. Just remember one thing: Everybody reacts differently to this test. I had mine done 20 years ago - and I said "NEVER AGAIN!" Maybe I might think about it, if I'm on my deathbed, or totally unconscious, or something. While I was waiting nervously to have my test done, there was another woman inside the X-ray room, getting her's done. I heard the machine clicking and the X-ray technician giving the woman instructions, like turn on your side, hold your breath, etc. Towards the end of her test, the doctor asks, "You OK?" and her reply was, "Yes. I'm just fine." Like it was nothing, like "ho-hum, is that all there is to it?" So, I'm over there thinking that it's not going to be so bad - *NOT!!* I had a similar experience with insertion, as 2young4this, and once it was in place it was determined that I have a bend in my rectum, which caused more pain and torture. Then they activated something like a butterfly clamp to keep the tube in. That hurt so bad that I felt it down to the bottoms of my feet. And then the barium went in, and the X-Rays started and I was lying there, sweating and tolerating the whole thing, but when they decided to inject me full of air (UNBEARABLE!)







and then they rotated the table to where I had to stand up. I was crying and begging them to please hurry and then I started to feel faint







At that point, there was a lot of scurrying around, because I was taken very seriously. The test was finally finished. They drained that horrid stuff out of me, but it didn't seem like they drained enough. I sat in the bathroom for at least an hour, doubled-up in pain. I was bleeding. I never had hermorrhoids until after that test. Since that barbaric (to me, anyway) test, I've not only had to deal with the IBS, but also thumb-sized hemorrhoids - for life!Like I said, I had this done 20 years ago. After reading 2young4this' post, I must say that I have to raise my eyebrows. After 20 years, the medical profession has not advanced very far with respect to this BARBARIC,







to say the least, procedure. Such a shame!But maybe you'll be like the woman before me who was "(yawn)...Just fine."


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

To cateyes,thank you for responding me. already told my Doctor i will never go thriugh this barbaric test.They want to kill me.In this time of modrn time they still have not found any other things non barabaric. I never will go through this, I`m very sensitive and I`m like 2young4this. So my Doc only told me that noonecan force me to do it.Then my gastro doc wanted to give me injection to sleep completely and put this big long thing inside me, something like colonoscopy, and I cannot get into a sleeping injection, cause it will kill me. They have Ultrasound, but they say they will not see anything what they need to se. Then I asked CT, but they told me I have to get Yodine, this again will kill me, i`m allergic. And I will get stuff who makes me Diarrhea, enough that i suffre 20 years under uncontrolled D.You can always send me an email or privat message when you wish. Thank you, Ilanit2. One question. How do I can get one of the beautiful picture Icons I see you have? Thanks again. Ilanit2.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

the barium enema really wasn't bad! it htought it was better than the sigmoid and i'm a huge baby!!!!! why can't u be given a sedative? the colonoscopy sedative doesn't put you completely under-it's like a twilight zone. you're aware of what's going on, most people fall asleep, but you can if you're awake and chose to, watch the screen and see what's going on. let me know...


----------

